

The Innovation Whiteboard from NYT - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/magazine/innovation-whiteboard.html?hp

======
Jun8
They are inviting users to submit their daily innovation ideas. I especially
liked the Pop Up Beach Mat, so your stuff doesn't get blown off easily.

